# Help smoking jerky on Traeger!



## bhill (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm brand new to this forum and am excited to learn from you guys. 
I made an attempt to smoke beef jerky this morning on my Traeger and 
Had major difficulty keeping a temperature around 160. On the smoke setting it would go as low as 125, and when I moved the setting to 180 it kept creeping up to 250. I'm in Utah and it is 40 degrees here today. Is that my issue?


----------

